# Bald eagle & muskie sighting @ East Fork



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been kayaking up at East Fork quite a bit lately and I've seen a few "firsts" this week. Last Saturday we were fishing around Tate boat ramp in the various coves and saw a bald eagle circling the water. He was flying in a figure-8 pattern looking for food I suppose and eventually flew off to the east. Has anyone ever seen him before? Magnificent bird.

I also saw a muskie there busting a school of shad. At first, I thought it was a striper or a LM bass, but it definitely was a muskie. The thing was huge. I haven't read any 2012 reports of them being caught in there but I've got to think bass fishermen are pulling a few out. Has anyone caught one this year on OGF?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I was at my parents' house near Pleasant Ridge earlier today, and I heard what I swear was an eagle screaming in the sky! I couldn't see anything but that sound is very distinct. Maybe they really are making a comeback.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Seen 2 the last three xmas yakin trips in a row by blackhand gorge near dillon lake and one this weekend on new river in wv.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Have fished there a bunch the past couple weeks at the tailwaters.....Have seen a bunch of red tailed hawks, an osprey, and I also believe I had heard and then seen an eagle as well.....have caught some good fish recently, still no muskie though....would love to hear some reports of them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw one on East Fork a year or two ago. Very cool. Had an Osprey dive bomb some shad right in front of the baot. That was cool too.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice, eagle sightings are always thrilling to me. I know the East Fork eagles lost their nest in a spring storm this year, hopefully they rebuild.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw a juvenile bald eagle today at east fork


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

There was a mating pair of bald eagles on the little Miami river a few years ago. I was canoeing past the nest when one swooped down and grabbed a carp right out of the shallows no more then 20 feet from the canoe.


----------



## wiper (Jul 9, 2010)

I was fishing at East Fork last week and got a good look at their new nest.It is very visible from the water.


----------



## eagle451 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know the eagle nest was on the right side of the North shore boat ramp facing the lake. I didn't know they lost it and now have a new one.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

eagle451 said:


> I know the eagle nest was on the right side of the North shore boat ramp facing the lake. I didn't know they lost it and now have a new one.



It was reported on http://cincinnatibirds.com/goodbird/sighting.php this spring that they lost the nest at East Fork usually a pretty good source, good to hear they rebuilt. I regularly fish in a Bald Eagle territory on the LMR, they lost their nest last spring, then he lost his lady eagle (not sure how) now he hangs out on the river waiting for a new lady to migrate through. I saw him this morning roosting in his favorite tree.

If anyone else is interested in raptors, Mississippi kites have been spotted in Loveland recently and Swallow Tail Kites in Bellevue Ky. Both unusual for this area.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 1, 2014)

I was at East Fork today 2/28 and saw one up by the ranger station above the spillway.


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Had a bald eagle sitting in a tree near us when we were crappie fishing last summer at East Fork. Very cool. Been fishing there for years and that was the first one i have seen there.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Once again, proof that eagles like clean, well stocked waterways. The LMR is RIGHT THERE!
Its a fact that the bald eagles which are seen around the WWR are only curious eagles visiting from the LMR area. They NEVER stay and when they were questioned why, they were reported to say only, " seriously, have you ever visited the Whitewater River? It is disgusting and what's more, there are NO MUSKY"!
HOUSE, thanks for posting this and reminding me to fish the LMR much more this year.
Pay no attention to what OSG says to the contrary.....


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Once again, proof that eagles like clean, well stocked waterways. The LMR is RIGHT THERE!
> Its a fact that the bald eagles which are seen around the WWR are only curious eagles visiting from the LMR area. They NEVER stay and when they were questioned why, they were reported to say only, " seriously, have you ever visited the Whitewater River? It is disgusting and what's more, there are NO MUSKY"!
> HOUSE, thanks for posting this and reminding me to fish the LMR much more this year.
> Pay no attention to what OSG says to the contrary.....


This is the biggest crock I've ever heard. Everyone knows the LMR is dirty. The WWR is filtered through its beautiful sandy bottoms giving it the ability to hold some true monsters.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I visited on of the previously mentioned waterways and managed a couple pics of some eagles. One on the nest keeping the eggs warm (it's hard to see her but if you zoom in you can see her head) and her mate keeping watch from a nearby tree.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Once again, proof that eagles like clean, well stocked waterways. The LMR is RIGHT THERE!
> Its a fact that the bald eagles which are seen around the WWR are only curious eagles visiting from the LMR area. They NEVER stay and when they were questioned why, they were reported to say only, " seriously, have you ever visited the Whitewater River? It is disgusting and what's more, there are NO MUSKY"!
> HOUSE, thanks for posting this and reminding me to fish the LMR much more this year.
> Pay no attention to what OSG says to the contrary.....


Say what??????


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey House,how come you didn't give that Musky a try?You are good at catching Big fish.




Roscoe


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Had an eagle flying around the yard Saturday eyeing my chickens. Second time in a week that I saw him.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Hey House,how come you didn't give that Musky a try?You are good at catching Big fish.
> Roscoe


I can't find anyone else with a kayak dumb enough to waste an entire day chasing after them! 

Come Spring, I'll probably go out once or twice at EF, but I know what will happen...I'll get skunked and lose a $15 lure after the first few hours, and then go back to trolling for hybrids


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> I can't find anyone else with a kayak dumb enough to waste an entire day chasing after them!
> 
> Come Spring, I'll probably go out once or twice at EF, but I know what will happen...I'll get skunked and lose a $15 lure after the first few hours, and then go back to trolling for hybrids


Try that Imalt fellow, ops


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Smitty and I were out there 2 summers ago and we saw a huge one flying over us. Looked like a Volkswagen with wings and you could see his huge yellow talons and large white head. That was pretty awesome! I guess those things are like squirrels now?? I thought they took them down off the endangered list a while back??


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nubes said:


> Smitty and I were out there 2 summers ago and we saw a huge one flying over us. Looked like a Volkswagen with wings and you could see his huge yellow talons and large white head. That was pretty awesome! I guess those things are like squirrels now?? I thought they took them down off the endangered list a while back??


That pretty much sounds like the Musky House saw at E.F.Yea,where is that Musky Hunter Imalt when you need him?


Roscoe


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Great , now i'll miss fish looking for the eagle , just like i miss fish while watching the bi-plane doing stunts.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> That pretty much sounds like the Musky House saw at E.F.Yea,where is that Musky Hunter Imalt when you need him?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


LOL. Ive heard a few are back there. I think its the ramp by the dam, if you bare right and follow that finger all the way back it flattens out to just a few feet deep with the area being fairly large and holding 2-3ft for a large section of it, but most boats cant get that far back unless the water is higher so I was surprised to see a boat all the way back there but the guy swears that's where he caught a 32in Muskie and Ive read about Muskie feeding on shad in shallows like that in other lakes so it made sense that if one was there that wouldn't be a bad place to look if theyre feeding??


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Nubes said:


> I thought they took them down off the endangered list a while back??


Yes they did but due to their inquisitive nature, many wandered a way out west to the Whitewater River for the false "endless buffet" of fish promised by a rogue and devious osprey.
The poor species, they gorged themselves on the plethora of tiny fish this weak and filthy river is historically known for having mass populations of.
The massive mercury levels in the stunted smallmouth and hybrid stripers nearly eradicated the species back to numbers more common in to the 70's.
If you ever see scraggly, weak, pathetic eagles on the LMR, take comfort in the fact that they are saving themselves from the poisonous WWR.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is from Saturday near Stony Ridge Ohio.... best pic I could get with my phone. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Yes they did but due to their inquisitive nature, many wandered a way out west to the Whitewater River for the false "endless buffet" of fish promised by a rogue and devious osprey.
> The poor species, they gorged themselves on the plethora of tiny fish this weak and filthy river is historically known for having mass populations of.
> The massive mercury levels in the stunted smallmouth and hybrid stripers nearly eradicated the species back to numbers more common in to the 70's.
> If you ever see scraggly, weak, pathetic eagles on the LMR, take comfort in the fact that they are saving themselves from the poisonous WWR.


 I sure would like to know where you get your information from? According to the EPA they give the water quality of the Whitewater river a Exceptional status, only 3 of the 23 large rivers in Ohio receives that status. Years ago the sewer treatment plant in Harrison Ohio had caused some concern, but that was long ago. As for Eagles, there are plenty of nesting healthy Bald eagles on the river, and yes I have pictures. You know on the other hand please believe the WWR is in bad shape, that will leave more SMB for me!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> I sure would like to know where you get your information from? According to the EPA they give the water quality of the Whitewater river a Exceptional status, only 3 of the 23 large rivers in Ohio receives that status. Years ago the sewer treatment plant in Harrison Ohio had caused some concern, but that was long ago. As for Eagles, there are plenty of nesting healthy Bald eagles on the river, and yes I have pictures. You know on the other hand please believe the WWR is in bad shape, that will leave more SMB for me!


All lies initiated by the jack booted thugs from the LMR. Its a conspiracy theory, the brainchild of OSG and his minions.
Do not believe the lies!
The Whitewater (soon to be renamed the Sludgewater) is a vile, nasty system crawling with flesh eating bacteria.
Eagles would never lie.....


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> I sure would like to know where you get your information from? According to the EPA they give the water quality of the Whitewater river a Exceptional status, only 3 of the 23 large rivers in Ohio receives that status. Years ago the sewer treatment plant in Harrison Ohio had caused some concern, but that was long ago. As for Eagles, there are plenty of nesting healthy Bald eagles on the river, and yes I have pictures. You know on the other hand please believe the WWR is in bad shape, that will leave more SMB for me!


The WWR is so clean you could drink it. If you drank water from the LMR you will get a disease, reliable sources say. That being said, it makes the WWR a much better river to fish than the LMR.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> The WWR is so clean you could drink it. If you drank water from the LMR you will get a disease, reliable sources say. That being said, it makes the WWR a much better river to fish than the LMR.


Spoken like a true (OSG) minion.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I saw this on the internet so it must be true

http://www.greenacrescanoe.com/WhitewaterCleanliness/WhitewaterCleanliness.html

If you hurry you can get a season kayak rental pass for $149

Guess the only one left at the lousy LMR will be Bigfoot.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> Yes they did but due to their inquisitive nature, many wandered a way out west to the Whitewater River for the false "endless buffet" of fish promised by a rogue and devious osprey.
> The poor species, they gorged themselves on the plethora of tiny fish this weak and filthy river is historically known for having mass populations of.
> The massive mercury levels in the stunted smallmouth and hybrid stripers nearly eradicated the species back to numbers more common in to the 70's.
> If you ever see scraggly, weak, pathetic eagles on the LMR, take comfort in the fact that they are saving themselves from the poisonous WWR.


I caught dysthymia and cat scratch fever from the LMR last year. A snapping turtle also attempted to assault my person. A carp jumped.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

...and the LMR clown posse rears its collectively ugly heads....

oh joy!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> I saw this on the internet so it must be true
> 
> http://www.greenacrescanoe.com/WhitewaterCleanliness/WhitewaterCleanliness.html
> 
> ...


Oh sure, business owners would never lie to the public to better their income.

Meanwhile the eagles (known for their dignity) and I are trying to save lives!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

co-angler said:


> ...and the LMR clown posse rears its collectively ugly heads....
> 
> oh joy!


I heard the 45-one-fifties are gunning for the LMRCP this year.


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it's time for.........................JESSE VENTURA,......CONSPIRACY THEORY...........


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This has gone way off topic. Say Goodnight Jesse.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

